# Natural Edge African Sumac



## barry richardson (May 17, 2014)

Here is a little bowl I finished recently. I turned it to just less than 1/4" and sanded it when it was green and just let it dry to see what it would do. It didn't do much other than become somewhat oval, so I just shaped the foot a bit, did a final sanding, and put a finish on it, one of the most painless turnings I have done in a while. I would have liked to remove the foot completely, but I went too deep on the inside. about 6" high by 10" at it's widest. Poly finish.

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## SDB777 (May 17, 2014)

Spray-on poly?

I'm guessing the piece was pretty dry already...the longer fibers didn't move to much and you still ended up with a really cool shape! How did this type of Sumac compare to Sumac we have on the roadside throughout the USA?(I found it to be a 'stringy' timber-local stuff)



BTW, I think the foot look A.O.K!!!





Scott (awesomenesseringly good) B

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (May 17, 2014)

Dang Barry, you always come up with some awesome looking stuff. That would be a money making auction piece. 

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bench1holio (May 17, 2014)

Nice job barry, I reckon the foot looks better left on the N/E bowls

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 17, 2014)

SDB777 said:


> Spray-on poly?
> 
> I'm guessing the piece was pretty dry already...the longer fibers didn't move to much and you still ended up with a really cool shape! How did this type of Sumac compare to Sumac we have on the roadside throughout the USA?(I found it to be a 'stringy' timber-local stuff)
> 
> ...


Thanks Scott. I used wipe- on for a couple of coats, lightly sanded then sprayed on the last with minwax gloss spray poly. I find spraying the final coat avoids the streaks and wiping marks I usually get otherwise. The spray poly can have a bit of a "plastic" look but it knocks down fine with steel wool or buffing... If African Sumac is related to staghorn sumac, it is a very distant relative. A good comparison for the characteristics and workability of African Sumac wood is hard maple...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (May 17, 2014)

That's cool, Barry! I like the foot on this one, and the finish looks great!

I pulled out the nested set I cored from a piece of African sumac you sent me about a use ago. I got the two smaller bowls finish turned and sanded, but I've still got the largest one to go... It's beautiful stuff, and I'll post the bowls here when I get around to finishing them.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 17, 2014)

Nice bowl Barry- I really like the shape and live edge.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (May 17, 2014)

Beautiful piece Barry !!! Lots of character

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## HomeBody (May 18, 2014)

I don't turn so have a couple of questions. The above bowl (nice!) looks like it was made from a section of log, with the pith left over in the bottom of the bowl. Is this a common way to turn wood...from a log section with the pith? All types of wood? Only some types? I was under the impression you couldn't use a piece with pith for turning? Wrong obviously. Straighten me out. Gary


----------



## Norm192 (May 18, 2014)

Nice shape and I think the foot looks fine. Good turn!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 18, 2014)

Barry - Another just plain wonderful piece. To clarify - there is nothing plain about it, but those are the words that come to mind. Kind of a gut reaction. Just wonderful.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 18, 2014)

HomeBody said:


> I don't turn so have a couple of questions. The above bowl (nice!) looks like it was made from a section of log, with the pith left over in the bottom of the bowl. Is this a common way to turn wood...from a log section with the pith? All types of wood? Only some types? I was under the impression you couldn't use a piece with pith for turning? Wrong obviously. Straighten me out. Gary


Thanks Gary, typically, a natural edge bowl is made from a half-round of a log section. The flat side that is near the pith will be the bottom, and the curved exterior of the log will create the top natural edge. That is how I turned this one. You can also turn a log section with the pith vertical in the center of the blank, and the center pith will remain in the bottom of the bowl, but sometimes you get cracks there.... hope this helps


----------



## Tclem (May 18, 2014)

Awesome looking bowl there. That's how I like to turn mine now day ( when I turn one ) I like to let them move a little then finish like it is. Adds character to me.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (May 18, 2014)

Looks good, and as always excellent work.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## RayBell (May 18, 2014)

Very nice, and I like the foot on it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Terry Summerville (May 19, 2014)

That is really nice! The oval shape makes it even better imo.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## HomeBody (May 19, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> Thanks Scott. I used wipe- on for a couple of coats, lightly sanded then sprayed on the last with minwax gloss spray poly. I find spraying the final coat avoids the streaks and wiping marks I usually get otherwise. The spray poly can have a bit of a "plastic" look but it knocks down fine with steel wool or buffing... If African Sumac is related to staghorn sumac, it is a very distant relative. A good comparison for the characteristics and workability of African Sumac wood is hard maple...



Okay, now I see how you did it. The rings threw me, I thought it was vertical when you turned it. So to turn a good sized bowl with no pith, you need a pretty good sized half log to start. I have a friend with a lathe. I need to watch him I guess so I can figure out how to mill lathe blanks. Thanks Barry. Gary


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (May 19, 2014)

Beautiful! Would be a great piece to own!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

